# Sismos e anomalias magnéticas



## irpsit (10 Out 2009 às 20:33)

Há qualquer coisa de anormal.
No dia do sismo de Padang, enquanto fazia a minha mala de viagem, observei uma coisa estranha: a minha bussola por mais que tentasse apontava para sul! Depois fui à net e vi que os dados de satélite do campo magnetico terrestre apresentavam uma grande anomalia.
Alguém sabe se isto é normal e se há relacao?
Afinal tb ouvimos falar destas mesmas coisas em 2004.

Algo me cheira a muito anormal esta quantidade de sismos e anomalias magneticas!



ecobcg disse:


> E outros dois sismos nas ilhas de Santa Cruz:


----------



## |Ciclone| (10 Out 2009 às 21:48)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*



irpsit disse:


> Há qualquer coisa de anormal.
> No dia do sismo de Padang, enquanto fazia a minha mala de viagem, observei uma coisa estranha: a minha bussola por mais que tentasse apontava para sul! Depois fui à net e vi que os dados de satélite do campo magnetico terrestre apresentavam uma grande anomalia.
> Alguém sabe se isto é normal e se há relacao?
> Afinal tb ouvimos falar destas mesmas coisas em 2004.
> ...



Isso é muito estranho, tens a certeza que não tinhas nada por perto que estivesse a afectar a bússola?
Em que site vês os dados do campo magnético?


----------



## criz0r (11 Out 2009 às 04:28)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*

irpsit é de facto muito estranho até porque a bússola está na maioria das vezes certa, sublinho a pergunta do Ciclone, não terias algo por perto a afectar a bússola? Concordo contigo que não é nada normal a grande variedade de sismos consecutivos e com Magnitude superiores a 6.5, sabendo claro que o Anel de fogo do Pacífico é sempre propício a tais situações mas penso que nunca como agora. Desde Agosto que tenho vindo a tomar atenção a isto e continuo a dizer que algo se está passar de errado com o Planeta.


----------



## irpsit (12 Out 2009 às 01:50)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*

Olha o site é este http://www2.nict.go.jp/y/y223/simulation/realtime/


Nao tinha nada a afectar a bussola.
Pois estava no meu quarto e aponta sempre correctamente.
Aliás usei-a muitas vezes em viagens e sempre funciona bem.

O site apresentou tb uma anomalia que nunca tinha visto antes.
O arquivo é só de umas horas, mas pode ser que eles forneçam os dados do tal dia que creio que foi 1 de Outubro.

Também começo a achar que há algo estranho.
Não poderá a fraca actividade solar e consequente elevada radiação cósmica aumentar perturbações magnéticas e geológicas?

O problema é nao haver informações na web relativamente a este assunto: anomalias magnéticas, incluindo bussolas e relação com sismos.

A actividade do Pacífico também parece mais sob um grande stress do que aquilo serem realmente réplicas. Não me espantava nos próximos meses ver mais um magnitude 9.

PS: uma coisa vos digo, vou comprar outra bussola; e da proxima nao terei duvidas!



criz0r disse:


> irpsit é de facto muito estranho até porque a bússola está na maioria das vezes certa, sublinho a pergunta do Ciclone, não terias algo por perto a afectar a bússola? Concordo contigo que não é nada normal a grande variedade de sismos consecutivos e com Magnitude superiores a 6.5, sabendo claro que o Anel de fogo do Pacífico é sempre propício a tais situações mas penso que nunca como agora. Desde Agosto que tenho vindo a tomar atenção a isto e continuo a dizer que algo se está passar de errado com o Planeta.


----------



## Vince (12 Out 2009 às 02:30)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*



irpsit disse:


> Olha o site é este http://www2.nict.go.jp/y/y223/simulation/realtime/
> ...
> O site apresentou tb uma anomalia que nunca tinha visto antes.
> O arquivo é só de umas horas, mas pode ser que eles forneçam os dados do tal dia que creio que foi 1 de Outubro.




Por qualquer misteriosa razão, da tua parte sempre que há afirmações mais polémicas tem falhado quase sempre dados para verificação quando questionado para tal 
Como queres que comentemos as coisas ?


----------



## |Ciclone| (12 Out 2009 às 08:09)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*



irpsit disse:


> Olha o site é este http://www2.nict.go.jp/y/y223/simulation/realtime/
> 
> 
> Nao tinha nada a afectar a bussola.
> ...



Da próxima vez (se voltar a acontecer), tira umas fotos à bússola e guarda o gráfico do site dessa hora, porque assim é dificil que acreditem no que dizes.

Também estou de acordo que esta actividade sísmica anormal possa estar relacionada com o campo magnético, mas pode até ser outra coisa qualquer... E muito estranho também o numero de sismos a profundidades de aproximadamente de 600 km, que são bastante raros...


----------



## irpsit (12 Out 2009 às 20:46)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*

Olá Vince,

Minha falha. Aqui vai as imagens que representam o que se passou naquele dia.

Podes claramente observar a anomalia do campo magnético, e comparar com o "normal" por exemplo vendo o campo magnético de hoje, no link que te dei.
http://www2.nict.go.jp/y/y223/simulation/realtime/

Não tirei fotografia da minha bussola nesse dia. Se ocorrer de novo certamente que a vou fotografar, e escreverei um post de imediato.

Qual é a vossa opinião em relação às imagens?
Os dados correspondem ao espaço antes do sismo de Samoa até antes do sismo de Padang.

Considero demasiada coincidência um distúrbio magnético e esta invulgar sucessão de grandes sismos.
Aliás nunca tinha visto uma anomalia destas no realtime da magnetosfera.

















Vince disse:


> Por qualquer misteriosa razão, da tua parte sempre que há afirmações mais polémicas tem falhado quase sempre dados para verificação quando questionado para tal
> Como queres que comentemos as coisas ?


----------



## |Ciclone| (12 Out 2009 às 21:17)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*

Realmente é interessante essa anomalia...
Quanto ao estar relacionado com os sismos, é bem provável e o facto de a anomalia se dar antes do sismo também é interessante e tem a sua lógica.


----------



## |Ciclone| (12 Out 2009 às 22:47)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*

Está aqui o vídeo de dia 30, vejam que é interessante
http://www2.nict.go.jp/y/y223/simulation/realtime/movie.html


----------



## irpsit (13 Out 2009 às 00:28)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*

Parece de facto soberba anomalia no dia 30.

A julgar pelas imagens parece que o campo magnético persistiu várias horas, ao que parece ser, meio invertido. Aquelas linhas azuis em vez de estarem apontadas para o norte estavam para o sul.

Observei outros dias doutros anos e meses e não encontrei nada idêntico.

O que acho importante é ter visto precisamente a anomalia na bussola, e ainda por cima coincidente no período onde houve os dois sismos na Samoa e em Padang. Não deixa de ser tudo muito invulgar e, desculpem-me lá, mas isto merece uma análise séria. 

*É benvindo alguém com mais background nesta área apresentar as suas teorias e explicações.*



|Ciclone| disse:


> Está aqui o vídeo de dia 30, vejam que é interessante
> http://www2.nict.go.jp/y/y223/simulation/realtime/movie.html


----------



## criz0r (13 Out 2009 às 01:03)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*

É uma anomalia e pêras logo no início do clip e á 1ª vista não sendo um Expert na matéria mas tendo algumas pequenas bases nota-se claramente uma semi-inversão do campo magnético mas não consegui perceber em quanto tempo se deu esta inversão, de qualquer forma merece uma atenção especial sem dúvida.
Uma ajuda de entendidos na matéria era muito bem vinda


----------



## criz0r (13 Out 2009 às 01:17)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*


----------



## |Ciclone| (13 Out 2009 às 07:57)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*

Pois é merece sem duvida uma atenção especial, mas de certeza que já andam a estudar este acontecimento invulgar.

O sol também altera o seu campo magnético de 11 em 11 anos aproximadamente e é isso que vai fazer com que este esteja mais activo ou menos activo.
Na Terra é diferente mas certamente que uma alteração do campo magnético traria uma grande actividade sísmica e vulcânica  durante um período de tempo indeterminado.

Tenho que arranjar uma bússola


----------



## ecobcg (13 Out 2009 às 15:54)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*



irpsit disse:


> Olá Vince,
> 
> Minha falha. Aqui vai as imagens que representam o que se passou naquele dia.
> 
> ...



Muito interessante!!
Será também interessante verificar como estava o campo magnético no dia do enorme sismo (9,3) de Sumatra em Dezembro de 2004, e se este campo também estava alterado. Quando chegar a casa vou verificar isso...


----------



## |Ciclone| (13 Out 2009 às 18:25)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*



ecobcg disse:


> Muito interessante!!
> Será também interessante verificar como estava o campo magnético no dia do enorme sismo (9,3) de Sumatra em Dezembro de 2004, e se este campo também estava alterado. Quando chegar a casa vou verificar isso...



Estive agora a ver isso e dia 25/12/2004 houve uma grande anomalia no campo magnético parecida com esta de dia 30 
Vou ver se encontro mais anomalias destas coincidentes com datas de grandes sismos.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Out 2009 às 21:38)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*



|Ciclone| disse:


> Estive agora a ver isso e dia 25/12/2004 houve uma grande anomalia no campo magnético parecida com esta de dia 30
> Vou ver se encontro mais anomalias destas coincidentes com datas de grandes sismos.



Ainda mais interessante!

Alguém sabe qual o site onde se pode ver a evolução da radiação emitida pelo sol, para verificar se estas alterações do campo magnético correspondem a erupções solares?


----------



## |Ciclone| (13 Out 2009 às 22:15)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*



ecobcg disse:


> Ainda mais interessante!
> 
> Alguém sabe qual o site onde se pode ver a evolução da radiação emitida pelo sol, para verificar se estas alterações do campo magnético correspondem a erupções solares?



Eu acho que tinha um site nos favoritos com essa informação, logo vejo se encontro.
Quando tiver tempo vou ver se encontro mais anomalias no campo magnético como a de 26/12/2004 e esta de 30/09, depois será interessante cruzar estas informações com os sismos e com a actividade solar.


----------



## Vince (13 Out 2009 às 22:16)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*



ecobcg disse:


> Ainda mais interessante!
> 
> Alguém sabe qual o site onde se pode ver a evolução da radiação emitida pelo sol, para verificar se estas alterações do campo magnético correspondem a erupções solares?



Não ocorreram nenhumas. E mesmo em plenas explosões solares que geram grandes anomalias magnéticas típicas dos máximos solares (estamos ainda nos mínimos) nas bússolas os erros costumam ser de uns graus, e não propriamente trocarem o norte pelo sul. Durante os sismos ocorrem grandes anomalias magnéticas locais ou regionais, mas nem são na direcção mas na componente vertical do magnetismo em relação ao núcleo da Terra.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Out 2009 às 22:21)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*

Aqui fica um pequeno resumo da actividade solar entre 25-09-2009 e 30-09-2009. peço desculpa por colocar miniaturas, mas se clicarem em cada imagem dá para ir vendo melhor. Não sou grande expert no assunto, mas parece que o sol teve alguma actividade neste período de tempo, com algumas erupções significativas. Agradecia que os mais entendidos pudessem comentar esta questão!


----------



## |Ciclone| (13 Out 2009 às 22:25)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*



Vince disse:


> Não ocorreram nenhumas. E mesmo em plenas explosões solares que geram grandes anomalias magnéticas típicas dos máximos solares (estamos ainda nos mínimos) nas bússolas os erros costumam ser de uns graus, e não propriamente trocarem o norte pelo sul. Durante os sismos ocorrem grandes anomalias magnéticas locais ou regionais, mas nem são na direcção mas na componente vertical do magnetismo em relação ao núcleo da Terra.



Mas é engraçado que estas grandes anomalias deram-se antes dos sismos, o sismo de Sumatra foi dia 26 de Dezembro de 2004 e a anomalia maior foi pouco mais de 10 horas antes se não me engano.
Por isso nestes dois casos o sismo pode ter sido uma consequência da anomalia no campo magnetico  
Resta saber o que provoca estas anomalias, se não são tempestades solares o que será


----------



## |Ciclone| (13 Out 2009 às 22:34)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*

Aqui está informação sobre a actividade solar dia 30/09/2009:



			
				http://www.swpc.noaa.gov/ disse:
			
		

> :Product: 0930RSGA.txt
> :Issued: 2009 Sep 30 2201 UTC
> # Prepared jointly by the U.S. Dept. of Commerce, NOAA,
> # Space Weather Prediction Center and the U.S. Air Force.
> ...


----------



## irpsit (13 Out 2009 às 23:34)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*

Olha, nas últimas semanas a actividade solar está, aparentemente, *muito fraca*.
Portanto, o sol não parece ser o responsável.

Pode ser simplesmente algo inerente à Terra ou outra perturbação cósmica.
É sabido que o mínimo solar coincide com um máximo de radiação cósmica. E um mínimo histórico corresponde a mais radiação ainda.

Outra curiosidade é que no dia 27 Dezembro 2004 (ou seja, um dia após o sismo de Sumatra) ocorreu uma (rara) e das maiores poderosas emissões de raios X, de uma galáxia distante. Pode ser simples coincidente ou não. 

No entanto, 2004 ainda era após um período de elevada actividade solar.
Já, por exemplo, Tambora (1816) ou o Sismo de Lisboa (1755) ocorreram em mínimos solares históricos, mas mesmo assim permaneço céptico face a esta relação. 

Não deixa de ser interessante o facto de terem ocorrido duas anomalias magnéticas (globais) antes destes dois poderosos sismos. O facto de terem ocorrido estas anomalias *antes* do sismo é de extraordinária importância. Já imaginaram o sistema de previsão que se poderia montar?

Qual será a causa dessa perturbação magnética? 
A dúvida tira-se de maneira muito fácil: olha para os restantes planetas. 
Se estes mostrarem anomalias nos mesmos períodos, então a causa é interplanetária ou intergaláctica. caso contrário, a causa é apenas inerente à Terra.



|Ciclone| disse:


> Aqui está informação sobre a actividade solar dia 30/09/2009:


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2009 às 00:09)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*



irpsit disse:


> Outra curiosidade é que no dia 27 Dezembro 2004 (ou seja, um dia após o sismo de Sumatra) ocorreu uma (rara) e das maiores poderosas emissões de raios X, de uma galáxia distante. Pode ser simples coincidente ou não.



Fiquei curioso, qual é a fonte dessa informação ?



irpsit disse:


> Não deixa de ser interessante o facto de terem ocorrido duas anomalias magnéticas (globais) antes destes dois poderosos sismos. O facto de terem ocorrido estas anomalias *antes* do sismo é de extraordinária importância. Já imaginaram o sistema de previsão que se poderia montar?



Eu em vez de ver imagens isoladas a coincidir com eventos, preferiria por exemplo uma lista de anomalias ao longo do tempo. Poderiam começar por ai. 

Se eu por acaso tivesse uma anomalia no sábado passado não vou de imediato associar a mesma ao golo do Simão Sabrosa pela selecção.  Não interessa fazer cherry picking apontando coincidências temporais de determinada coisa com outra, é preciso mostrar toda uma série de dados, ou seja, anomalias e sismos, ao longo dum período razoável de tempo, para então inteligentemente se tirarem conclusões e encontrar eventuais correlações. 

As coincidências são o ponto de partida de qualquer boa pesquisa mas são também a origem das maiores burlas. As coincidências sempre foram a principal matéria prima da pseudociência e dos burlões ao longo da história. Nestes dias o bruxo espanhol está a fazer grande sucesso com as lesões do Ronaldo, e o povo adora acompanhar estas coisas.

E mas antes disso, já agora poderiam explicar as imagens em questão, que são imperceptíveis para a maioria dos leitores aqui do fórum, de preferência, com uma fonte documental.


PS. E ainda não percebi porque meteram o sol no meio desta história. Não me digam que acham que é sol o percursor dos grandes sismos da Terra, e logo no anel onde acontecem por fricção tectónica cerca de 90% dos sismos da Terra. Encontrar uma correlação entre o sol e sismos é uma brincadeira estatística, os dados estão disponíveis, é só querer trabalhar os mesmos. Mas vão se desiludir.


----------



## criz0r (14 Out 2009 às 02:08)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*

Acompanho diariamente a actividade sísmica bem como o Ciclo 24 do Sol e sem dúvida que não será devido ao Sol estas perturbações no Campo Magnético da Terra uma vez que como todos sabemos ele está a " dormir " e a bem " dormir ", ainda há pouco tempo li por ai num site que 2 Vulcões precisamente no Anel de Fogo do Pacífico poderiam estar á beira de uma potencial Erupção e dai a possível explicação desta grande actividade sísmica nos últimos tempos mas porém considero muito improvável uma vez que os Sismos no Pacífico e no Índico também diga-se de passagem que são muitos dispersos para serem originados por Vulcões, algo de estranho se está a passar de há alguns meses/semanas pra cá mas tenho a certeza que Cientistas de nome já estarão a tratar do assunto e uma coisa é certa uma bússola como o Vince disse e bem no máximo dos máximos pode ter um erro de alguns graus mas uma inversão de Norte para Sul é algo de muito estranho e grave. 
Um aparte Irpsit a haver probabilidades de radiação cósmica teria também de haver não só Raios X mas também a Radiação do Topo do Espectro Electromagnético tais como os Raios Gama e isso teria sido detectado facilmente na atmosfera terrestre através de um brilho extremamente intenso, coisa que na altura não ocorreu, não descarto totalmente que tenha origem Cósmica mas ainda assim acho muito pouco provável. 
É um assunto interessante a debater aqui entre nós daqui por diante


----------



## rozzo (14 Out 2009 às 11:31)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*

Realmente.. Não se estão um "pouco" a deixar levar pelo entusiasmo do altamente improvável? 
Onde é que isto já vai!


----------



## ecobcg (14 Out 2009 às 12:17)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*



Vince disse:


> PS. E ainda não percebi porque meteram o sol no meio desta história. Não me digam que acham que é sol o percursor dos grandes sismos da Terra, e logo no anel onde acontecem por fricção tectónica cerca de 90% dos sismos da Terra. Encontrar uma correlação entre o sol e sismos é uma brincadeira estatística, os dados estão disponíveis, é só querer trabalhar os mesmos. Mas vão se desiludir.



Olá Vince. Eu, que fui uma das pessoas que colocou a questão da influência do Sol, falei nisso, não por acreditar que o sol pudesse causar estes sismos (pois sei muito bem da questão das placas tectónicas, do seu movimento, ...), mas por saber que as alterações do campo magnético da terra são provocadas pelo Sol, pela radiação emitida pelo mesmo. Estava só a tentar perceber se estas alterações do campo magnético referidas teriam sido causadas por alguma erupção solar mais intensa. Não tendo sido, fica a dúvida do que o causou (e isto se as imagens do campo magnético aqui apresentadas, forem mesmo muito incomuns).


----------



## criz0r (14 Out 2009 às 14:18)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*



rozzo disse:


> Realmente.. Não se estão um "pouco" a deixar levar pelo entusiasmo do altamente improvável?
> Onde é que isto já vai!



Depende, se te estiveres a referir á Inversão do Campo Magnético da Terra não só é provável como já aconteceu no passado á cerca de 750 Mil anos, mas se estivermos a falar de uma Inversão total de um dia para o outro eu considero altamente improvável, o que é facto é que sabendo ou não da veracidade das imagens houve uma grande anomalia e semi-inversão que merece ser debatida e bem estudada  

Normal:







Grande anomalia:


----------



## |Ciclone| (14 Out 2009 às 14:38)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*

É mais isto...

*Normal:*





*Grande anomalia:*
25/12/2004





30/09/2009





*É destas grandes anomalias que se está a falar.
É certo que não podemos dizer que os sismos são provocados pelo sol e pelas anomalias magnéticas. O que está em causa é que estas grandes anomalias ocorreram antes dois grandes sismos, o que pode levar a pensar que alguns sismos de grande magnitude podem ser provocados por anomalias no campo magnético. 
O que falta saber é qual a origem destas anomalias, com que frequência ocorrem e se sempre que ocorrem são seguidas por um sismo de magnitude considerável.*


----------



## rozzo (14 Out 2009 às 15:02)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*



criz0r disse:


> Depende, se te estiveres a referir á Inversão do Campo Magnético da Terra não só é provável como já aconteceu no passado á cerca de 750 Mil anos, mas se estivermos a falar de uma Inversão total de um dia para o outro eu considero altamente improvável, o que é facto é que sabendo ou não da veracidade das imagens houve uma grande anomalia e semi-inversão que merece ser debatida e bem estudada



Eu nem sequer falei nisso!  Era parvo eu se dissesse que estão a especular sobre inversões do campo magnético da terra!!

Eu falei é em estar a fazer estas analogias aos sismos assim... E com explosões solares, e raios gama de galáxias distantes..


----------



## criz0r (14 Out 2009 às 15:02)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*

Essa tua 1ª imagem elucida perfeitamente o Normal das anomalias recentes, adquiri recentemente uma nova bússola porque a antiga estava partida e agora vou acompanhar com mais interesse este assunto. Tendo em conta que a bússola se guia pelo Campo Magnético continuo a achar muito estranho o que aconteceu á bússola do irpsit ainda para mais quando as anomalias ocorreram antes do tal sismo de grande magnitude.


----------



## criz0r (14 Out 2009 às 15:08)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*



rozzo disse:


> Eu nem sequer falei nisso!  Era parvo eu se dissesse que estão a especular sobre inversões do campo magnético da terra!!
> 
> Eu falei é em estar a fazer estas analogias aos sismos assim... E com explosões solares, e raios gama de galáxias distantes..



Sim realmente de origem Solar é praticamente impossível visto que o Sol apresenta um mínimo " sem fim ", e eventos mais exteriores ainda como radiação cósmica também é muito improvável já que nada de anormal se tem detectado, era realmente muito interessante a opinião de um Expert no assunto para nos tirar todas as dúvidas.


----------



## |Ciclone| (14 Out 2009 às 16:25)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*

Já estive a analisar as anomalias desde 01/08/2009, e não são assim tão raras... Ocorreram 3 desde essa data.
Estou agora a verificar os sismos.


----------



## irpsit (14 Out 2009 às 22:45)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*



|Ciclone| disse:


> Já estive a analisar as anomalias desde 01/08/2009, e não são assim tão raras... Ocorreram 3 desde essa data. Estou agora a verificar os sismos.



Olá Ciclone, consegues mostrar-nos essas imagens dos 3 dias que dizes que mostram anomalias idênticas às verificadas em 30 de Setembro 2009 e 25 Dezembro de 2004?



> Eu em vez de ver imagens isoladas a coincidir com eventos, preferiria por exemplo uma lista de anomalias ao longo do tempo. Poderiam começar por ai



Vou opinar um pouco do lado céptico, como o Vince sugere.
Vou supor que a minha bussola possa estar a funcionar mal ou que, então, como o campo magnético estava mais fraco, ela estava mais "disponível" a ter apresentado aquela inversão.
Assim, visto ter observado algo muito polémico, vou assumir a hipótese do mau funcionamento e comprar duas ou três novas bussolas!

Não deixa de ser curioso as 2 correlações de "supostas grandes anomalias" verificadas a 30/9/2009 e 25/12/2004, mas como o Vince diz, pode ser só pura coincidência. Vamos seguir eventuais futuras "anomalias" e futuros sismos. *Acho que devemos arranjar no mínimo 5 ou 10 correlações destas.*



> Fiquei curioso, qual é a fonte dessa informação ?



VINCE: podes encontrar muita informação científica da poderosa "emissão" do dia posterior ao sismo de Sumatra aqui http://www.google.pt/search?hl=pt-PT&q=radio+flare+27+december+2004&meta= Foi o evento mais poderoso até agora do tipo.
Mas parece-me mesmo mera coincidência.

Da wikipedia 





> However, on rare occasions these objects, now believed to be extremely magnetized neutron stars and sometimes termed magnetars, are capable of producing extremely luminous outbursts. The most powerful such event to date, *the giant flare of 27 December 2004*, originated from the magnetar SGR 1806-20 and was bright enough to saturate the detectors of every gamma-ray satellite in orbit and significantly disrupted Earth's ionosphere.[15] While still significantly less luminous than "normal" gamma-ray bursts (short or long), such an event would be detectable to current spacecraft from galaxies as far as the Virgo cluster and, at this distance, would be difficult to distinguish from other types of short gamma-ray burst on the basis of the light curve alone.





> E mas antes disso, já agora poderiam explicar as imagens em questão, que são imperceptíveis para a maioria dos leitores aqui do fórum, de preferência, com uma fonte documental.



Continuando, Vince, aqui encontras artigos científicos da perturbação magnética que ocorreu aquando do sismo da Sumatra, portanto a anomalia de 24/12/2004 está confirmada, documentada e investigada.
http://www.google.pt/search?hl=pt-PT&q=magnetic+field+sumatra+earthquake&meta=



> Eu falei é em estar a fazer estas analogias aos sismos assim... E com explosões solares, e raios gama de galáxias distantes..


 Rozzo, eu apenas achei curioso a proximidade temporal, não vejo qualquer relação (pelo menos olhando só para um único evento)


----------



## rozzo (15 Out 2009 às 10:59)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*



irpsit disse:


> Não deixa de ser curioso as 2 correlações de "supostas grandes anomalias" verificadas a 30/9/2009 e 25/12/2004, mas como o Vince diz, pode ser só pura coincidência. Vamos seguir eventuais futuras "anomalias" e futuros sismos. *Acho que devemos arranjar no mínimo 5 ou 10 correlações destas.*
> 
> Rozzo, eu apenas achei curioso a proximidade temporal, não vejo qualquer relação (pelo menos olhando só para um único evento)



Nem poderias olhando para um evento.. 
Nem para 2, nem para 5.. Nem para 10.. Se podem afirmar assim como válidas as correlações!!
A estatística é uma coisa muito perigosa, especialmente o uso de correlações.. Tem que ser muito sólida a correlação para se afirmar alguma coisa.. E não é certamente com casos a contar pelos dedos das mãos que alguma coisa deste tipo seria estatisticamente significativa!


----------



## criz0r (15 Out 2009 às 13:27)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*

Com correlações ou sem correlações com estatística ou sem estatística o que é facto é que se está a falar de uma hipotética troca de pontos cardeais o Norte pelo Sul respectivamente, algo extremamente insólito e invulgar que merece ser estudado ao pormenor.


----------



## rozzo (15 Out 2009 às 14:17)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*



criz0r disse:


> Com correlações ou sem correlações com estatística ou sem estatística o que é facto é que se está a falar de uma hipotética troca de pontos cardeais o Norte pelo Sul respectivamente, algo extremamente insólito e invulgar que merece ser estudado ao pormenor.



Não estou dentro do assunto, nem sei se isso é sim ou não, por isso não vou pronunciar nem contrapor naturalmente! 
Mas como se estava a associar isto a causa de sismos, e não vejo relação, daí ter dito aquilo! 
Porque me parece completamente fora do contexto do tópico!


----------



## |Ciclone| (15 Out 2009 às 14:33)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*



rozzo disse:


> Não estou dentro do assunto, nem sei se isso é sim ou não, por isso não vou pronunciar nem contrapor naturalmente!
> Mas como se estava a associar isto a causa de sismos, e não vejo relação, daí ter dito aquilo!
> Porque me parece completamente fora do contexto do tópico!



Sim é verdade, acho que se devia abrir um tópico para este tema


----------



## irpsit (15 Out 2009 às 14:35)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*

Claro que não.
Um n=2 é muito reduzido.
(aproveito para referir, offtopic, que como investigador doutorado em medicina, havias de ficar surpreendido com a quantidade de estudos com n=3 e n=4 que até são publicados em revistas de alto factor de impacto)

Eu não estou aqui para provar que existe uma correlação, acho que deixo isso para os profissionais e doutorados na área. A minha ligação é lenta para poder observar os vídeos de todos os dias do campo magnético desde 2003. E nem sequer tenho conhecimentos sobre o campo magnético terrestre.

Apenas sigo esta situação porque me parece muito interessante. No sismo de Sumatra houve uma anomalia no dia anterior, e depois ocorreu um sismo muito poderoso, e parece (eu digo parece) que a situação se repetiu. E claro são apenas dois casos. Mas a situação de 2004 foi extensamente investigada pelos geólogos, como podem ver no link que citei acima.

Nota os títulos:
"ULF geomagnetic anomalous changes possibly associated with 2004.."
"Geomagnetic pulsations caused by the Sumatra earthquake"
"Earth's Free Oscillations Excited by the 26 December 2004 Sumatra .."

Os investigadores não atribuem ainda uma relação clara, mas admitem a possibilidade.


rozzo disse:


> Nem poderias olhando para um evento..
> Nem para 2, nem para 5.. Nem para 10.. Se podem afirmar assim como válidas as correlações!!
> A estatística é uma coisa muito perigosa, especialmente o uso de correlações.. Tem que ser muito sólida a correlação para se afirmar alguma coisa.. E não é certamente com casos a contar pelos dedos das mãos que alguma coisa deste tipo seria estatisticamente significativa!


----------



## rozzo (15 Out 2009 às 15:32)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*

Mas espera, é que a meu ver é completamente diferente dizeres-me:

1) anomalia  sismo

2) sismo   anomalia

Completamente diferente! E no teu último post estás a dizer o 2) parece-me.. Isso embora complexo, e não tenho conhecimentos para avaliar bem, não me parece tão totalmente descabido como o 1) que era o que se estava a dar a entender aqui...


----------



## criz0r (15 Out 2009 às 15:49)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*



rozzo disse:


> Não estou dentro do assunto, nem sei se isso é sim ou não, por isso não vou pronunciar nem contrapor naturalmente!
> Mas como se estava a associar isto a causa de sismos, e não vejo relação, daí ter dito aquilo!
> Porque me parece completamente fora do contexto do tópico!



E tens muita razão no que disseste até porque nem todos os sismos têm origem no campo magnético, mas a questão é no sismo de Sumatra se realmente foi detectada uma grande anomalia eu posso dar um desconto, agora pelos vistos foi detectada outra grande anomalia neste enorme sismo do dia 30 pronto ainda fico na dúvida, agora se ocorrer uma 3ª grande anomalia seguida de um grande sismo ai sinceramente eu já não acredito em coincidências e quando uma pessoa me diz que a sua bússola troca o Norte pelo Sul ainda mais estupefacto fico. De qualquer forma considero importante estarmos a discutir isto é sinal que mostramos preocupação e estaremos sempre um passo á frente de qualquer evento que ocorra.


----------



## irpsit (16 Out 2009 às 00:19)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*



rozzo disse:


> Mas espera, é que a meu ver é completamente diferente dizeres-me:
> 
> 1) anomalia  sismo
> 
> ...



Meu caro, eu nem quero assumir nem uma nem outra. Apenas refiro que há dados de uma anomalia (no registro magnético) registrada a dia 25/12/2004, ou seja um dia antes. Podes ver a imagem postada pelo Ciclone, desta data.

No entanto, nos artigo científicos que apresentei o link, num eles falam duma anomalia associada ao sismo; noutro eles falam duma anomalia que se segui ao sismo.

*Mas no registro do campo magnético, a anomalia é a dia 25; o sismo a dia 26.*Eu não estou aqui para confirmar que há uma correlação nem para julgar esta, até porque é polémica. Apenas apresentei o facto. E isso é verdade, ocorreu a dia 25, embora no artigo foi citada como após o sismo.


----------



## irpsit (16 Out 2009 às 00:27)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*

Aqui vai a observação do campo magnético.
*Dia 25, é um dia antes.*
Mas agora não me atrevo a afirmar que há correlação!!

Pode ser só uma série de coincidências.
Como o Vince diz, não se pode afirmar uma conclusão científica de apenas dois ou três eventos!
A minha opinião é que não é coincidência, mas isso é só e apenas a minha opinião. 

Alguém tem ligação rápida para verificar os dias anteriores a outros grandes sismos nos últimos anos?
Aqui vai o link do campo magnético todos os dias desde 2003
http://www2.nict.go.jp/y/y223/simula...ime/movie.html


|Ciclone| disse:


> *Normal:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## |Ciclone| (16 Out 2009 às 08:02)

irpsit disse:


> Aqui vai a observação do campo magnético.
> *Dia 25, é um dia antes.*
> Mas agora não me atrevo a afirmar que há correlação!!
> 
> ...



Já verifiquei alguns dos maiores sismos que ocorreram ultimamente e só antes do de 26/12/2004 é que encontrei a anomalia.
Mas acho que o que se tem que fazer é procurar as anomalias e depois verificar se houve algum sismo de magnitude superior a 6,0º nas horas seguintes. Digo de magnitude superior a 6,0 porque de magnitude superior a 5 há quase todos os dias, mas superior a 6 já não há tantos. Embora nestes últimos tias tenham ocorrido muitos, só ontem foram dois.
Eu já analisei as anomalias desde 1 de Agosto deste ano, hoje à tarde apresento os resultados.


----------



## Vince (16 Out 2009 às 08:53)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*



ecobcg disse:


> Olá Vince. Eu, que fui uma das pessoas que colocou a questão da influência do Sol, falei nisso, não por acreditar que o sol pudesse causar estes sismos (pois sei muito bem da questão das placas tectónicas, do seu movimento, ...), mas por saber que as alterações do campo magnético da terra são provocadas pelo Sol, pela radiação emitida pelo mesmo. Estava só a tentar perceber se estas alterações do campo magnético referidas teriam sido causadas por alguma erupção solar mais intensa. Não tendo sido, fica a dúvida do que o causou (e isto se as imagens do campo magnético aqui apresentadas, forem mesmo muito incomuns).




Antes, durante e após sismos (e erupções) há muitas vezes anomalias electromagnéticas, estão bem documentadas em imensos estudos que se fazem já desde os anos 60 século passado (ver por ex. referências no estudo linkado em baixo) e é um dos vários caminhos que se exploram na ciência da previsão que está ainda na idade da infância dada a complexidade e arbitrariedade destes eventos. Embora pelo que percebi, a sua detecção não é tão simples como olhando apenas para uma dessas imagens usadas neste tópico, e infelizmente para a ansiada capacidade de previsão, não ocorrem sempre nem da mesma forma, longe disso.

Por exemplo nestes papers fala-se bastante do assunto:
http://www.nat-hazards-earth-syst-sci.net/8/501/2008/nhess-8-501-2008.pdf
http://www.nat-hazards-earth-syst-sci.net/9/1567/2009/nhess-9-1567-2009.pdf
http://www.nat-hazards-earth-syst-sci.net/1/23/2001/nhess-1-23-2001.pdf
http://www.nat-hazards-earth-syst-sci.net/9/585/2009/nhess-9-585-2009.pdf


E tal como o rozzo referiu há dias, estamos a falar de sismos - > anomalia, ou para ser mais correcto, movimentos tectónicos ou outros eventos conhecidos ou desconhecidos nas entranhas da terra que geram anomalias além dos próprios sismos, podendo essas anomalias até ocorrer antes do próprio sismo e isso poder um dia até poder ser usado como previsão. Acho que ninguém duvida das anomalias relacionadas com sismos, basta observar que a terra está cheia de locais onde há anomalias magnéticas permanentes devido às características do local, pelo que é normal se ocorrerem alterações físicas nas profundezas antes/durante/depois de um sismo haja anomalias. Uma ruptura de 10 metros ao longo de 1600 km como foi no sismo de 2004 obviamente tem que gerar muita coisa. Mas relativamente a grandes anomalias pré-sísmicas já sou mais céptico. Acredito sim em sinais/alterações de padrões,etc, de observação atenta e local indiciando que algo se está a passar antes da grande ruptura.

Agora sobre as anomalias exteriores/cósmicas gerarem os próprios sismos já me parece algo bastante estranho e difícil de compreender. Pelo que entendi nalguns textos, por exemplo tempestades magnéticas solares afectam é as próprias observações/estudos pois contaminam os dados que se estão a analisar com origem na Terra.

Mas isto é apenas a minha humilde opinião que sobre o assunto não percebo nada.


----------



## under (16 Out 2009 às 11:48)

Ha uns tempos vi um documentario em que falavam da Terra e disseram que se um dia os polos inverterem seria o caos,desde os aparelhos electronicos,aos animais,as mares... 
Mais um...
"11H32: A magnitude 6.5 earthquake shook Jakarta, Indonesia, today, the U.S. Geological Survey said"


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2009 às 19:17)

Isso sim seria o tão falado Apocalipse para nós mas realmente já aconteceu á cerca de 750 mil anos.


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Out 2009 às 19:26)

under disse:


> Ha uns tempos vi um documentario em que falavam da Terra e disseram que se um dia os polos inverterem seria o caos,desde os aparelhos electronicos,aos animais,as mares...
> Mais um...
> "11H32: A magnitude 6.5 earthquake shook Jakarta, Indonesia, today, the U.S. Geological Survey said"



A região de *Jakarta*, bastante próxima da fronteira geológica com a placa indo-australiana e inserida num arco de ilhas vulcânicas devido a um processo de subducção entre placas, não que o fosse necessariamente, mas neste caso tem tudo o necessário para que se considere uma zona de médio a elevado risco sísmico, o que se tem confirmado ao longo do tempo!

Apesar do nível de destruição ser muitas vezes uma realidade e obviamente não desejável, perdoem-me a expressão, certamente entendem se disser que a dinâmica geológica sobretudo nesta região do globo com o seu puzzle tectónico, me fascina...!


----------



## irpsit (16 Out 2009 às 20:42)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*

Eu tenho a mesma opinião Vince.
Se realmente, como o Ciclone disse, só ocorreram duas anomalias relacionadas com o sismo de Sumatra e os de Samoa/Padang, então estas anomalias mais largas só ocorrem antes, durante ou depois de sismos muito poderosos (de magnitude 8 ou 9)
Por si só, dá um excelente método de possível previsão, aliado a todos os outros sinais (radon, anomalias nos poços, comportamento estranho dos animais, fenómenos luminosos antes dos sismos, etc)




Vince disse:


> Antes, durante e após sismos (e erupções) há muitas vezes anomalias electromagnéticas, estão bem documentadas em imensos estudos que se fazem já desde os anos 60 século passado (ver por ex. referências no estudo linkado em baixo) e é um dos vários caminhos que se exploram na ciência da previsão que está ainda na idade da infância dada a complexidade e arbitrariedade destes eventos. Embora pelo que percebi, a sua detecção não é tão simples como olhando apenas para uma dessas imagens usadas neste tópico, e infelizmente para a ansiada capacidade de previsão, não ocorrem sempre nem da mesma forma, longe disso.
> 
> Por exemplo nestes papers fala-se bastante do assunto:
> http://www.nat-hazards-earth-syst-sci.net/8/501/2008/nhess-8-501-2008.pdf
> ...


----------



## Zapiao (17 Out 2009 às 00:12)

Excelente topico mas aterrador ao mesmo tempo. Nao me agrada nada saber q algo se está apassar debaixo dos nossos pés q até afecta o magnetismo terrestre


----------



## Zapiao (17 Out 2009 às 00:20)

Estive a ver as imagens do link e só vejo rabiscos vermelhos e azuis e ñ percebo o q querem dizer, peço desculpa mas deve ser do avançado da hora


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2009 às 01:19)

Uma pessoa não inscrita no fórum e ao qual renovo aqui o convite para aparecer por cá, fez-me chegar alguma informação sobre esta temática após ler este tópico. 

Além de redes de estações sísmicas com magnetómetro para detectar sinais magnéticos de baixa frequência que já existem em variados locais, também existe um satélite francês, o DEMETER (Detection of Electro-Magnetic Emissions Transmitted from Earthquake Regions)  que tem precisamente a missão de monitorizar as emissões electromagnéticas em zonas sísmicas, oriundas da terra e não do espaço, nada tem portanto nada a ver com o tipo de produto/discussão abordado anteriormente aqui relativamente ao site japonês. 

Trata-se de um satélite apetrechado com variados sensores em órbita não geoestacionária (leva portanto bastante tempo a passar novamente no mesmo local) e que já tem registado alguns aparentemente sucessos (e também insucessos) em detectar emissões electromagnéticas quando passa sobre as zonas onde veio a ocorrer um sismo. 

O mais recente foi precisamente o sismo de Samoa. A  órbita do satélite sobre essa região anterior ao sismo foi 7 dias antes e detectou várias anomalias:



> *A remarkable event registered by DEMETER before the Samoa earthquake*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2009 às 01:44)

*Re: Sismos Internacional - 2009*



irpsit disse:


> Por si só, dá um excelente método de possível previsão, aliado a todos os outros sinais (radon, anomalias nos poços, comportamento estranho dos animais, fenómenos luminosos antes dos sismos, etc)



O problema é que a terra abaixo da superfície deve ser um sistema tão ou mais caótico do que é aqui em cima, com a grande desvantagem do pouco conhecimento e visão que temos do que se passa lá em baixo. É quase nulo.
Por exemplo o gás radão e a polémica que houve com o sismo de L'Aquila e a previsão de Giampaolo Giuliani baseada nesse método. Desde os anos 70 que se sabe que por vezes há uma relação entre sismos e gás radão. Mas esses sinais eram muitas vezes contraditórios, havia situações onde até havia diminuição de radão onde depois ocorriam sismos, outras onde havia aumentos e não se passava nada ou passava a grande distância.

Como métodos de previsão são muito inconsistentes, com todas as implicações que isso tem, por exemplo humanas/sociais. É complicado ou mesmo impensável gerires um plano preventivo ou mesmo de evacuação baseado em previsões tão falíveis. Em dois ou três falhanços tudo seria descredibilizado. Por exemplo a referida previsão de Giampaolo Giuliani foi para uma semana antes e na cidade errada, a 50km da cidade mais atingida. 

Ainda estamos longe de ter algo mais consistente nesta área mas talvez um dia lá chegaremos. Pessoalmente penso que isso passará por um profundo conhecimento e observação local/regional adquirido ao longo de décadas e não baseado em fórmulas ou conceitos universais, e a posterior detecção de anomalias de variados tipos nessas zonas pois cada caso será um caso.


----------



## kikofra (24 Out 2009 às 21:18)

Hoje outro sismo e outra anomalia


----------



## irpsit (25 Out 2009 às 01:11)

É muito interessante saber mais um dado dessa ligação magnetismo - sismos.

Kikofra: não estou a ver qualquer anomalia magnética na imagem que colocaste, em relação aquilo que foi observado nos sismos de Samoa/Padang e no de Sumatra.
Mas houve efectivamente um 7.3 na Indonésia, mesmo ao largo de Timor.



Vince disse:


> Uma pessoa não inscrita no fórum e ao qual renovo aqui o convite para aparecer por cá, fez-me chegar alguma informação sobre esta temática após ler este tópico.
> 
> Além de redes de estações sísmicas com magnetómetro para detectar sinais magnéticos de baixa frequência que já existem em variados locais, também existe um satélite francês, o DEMETER (Detection of Electro-Magnetic Emissions Transmitted from Earthquake Regions)  que tem precisamente a missão de monitorizar as emissões electromagnéticas em zonas sísmicas, oriundas da terra e não do espaço, nada tem portanto nada a ver com o tipo de produto/discussão abordado anteriormente aqui relativamente ao site japonês.
> 
> ...


----------



## |Ciclone| (25 Out 2009 às 08:46)

kikofra disse:


> Hoje outro sismo e outra anomalia



Atenção que essa imagem não mostra nenhuma anomalia, pelo menos que permita relacionar com um sismo. Anomalias dessas ocorrem quase todos os dias.


----------



## mig500 (27 Fev 2010 às 21:23)

Boa noite

Li este post há uns meses e ficou-me na cabeça 

Em relação ao sismo de hoje no chile parece-me que houve igualmente inversões nos 2 dias anteriores mas mais definido no dia 25/02. Os "peritos" confirmem pf.

http://www3.nict.go.jp/y/y223/simulation/realtime/movie/2010/test_6.20100225.avi
http://www3.nict.go.jp/y/y223/simulation/realtime/movie/2010/test_6.20100226.avi

Obrigado


----------



## irpsit (30 Mar 2010 às 07:53)

Sim, estive a ver o teu vídeo de 25 de Fevereiro e realmente ocorreu uma anomalia magnética muito significativa (dois dias antes do sismo do Chile).

Só encontro anomalias idênticas a estas, um ou dois dias antes dos sismos de Sumatra 2004 e Samoa/Padang 2009. Já são 3 casos. Isto pode ser significativo.

Reparem bem na inversão e distorção das linhas magnéticas do norte e do sul:

*Sismo Chile 2010*






*Sismo Sumatra 2004*






*Sismos Samoa e Padang 2009*






*Situação normal*





(Copyright@NICT)
http://www2.nict.go.jp/y/y223/simulation/realtime/home.html



mig500 disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Li este post há uns meses e ficou-me na cabeça
> 
> ...


----------



## Hazores (30 Mar 2010 às 10:39)

para quem tiver hipotese acho que este seria um bom caso de estudo...

tenho uma dúvida, pois não percebo nada disto dos campos magnéticos, segundo o que entendi as linhas do campo magnético da terra alteram-se com a "proximidade" de um grande sismo, a minha quetão é a seguinte: exixte mais algum fenómeno que altere as linhas do campo magnético?
obrigado


----------



## irpsit (31 Mar 2010 às 16:26)

Enviei um email ao grupo japonês que mantém os registos do simulador da magnetosfera. Quando tiver resposta, escreverei de novo.




Hazores disse:


> para quem tiver hipotese acho que este seria um bom caso de estudo...
> 
> tenho uma dúvida, pois não percebo nada disto dos campos magnéticos, segundo o que entendi as linhas do campo magnético da terra alteram-se com a "proximidade" de um grande sismo, a minha quetão é a seguinte: exixte mais algum fenómeno que altere as linhas do campo magnético?
> obrigado


----------



## mig500 (12 Abr 2010 às 12:43)

irpsit disse:


> Enviei um email ao grupo japonês que mantém os registos do simulador da magnetosfera. Quando tiver resposta, escreverei de novo.




Boa. Estou mesmo curioso em saber a resposta!!! 

Ainda ganhamos um Nobel... lol


----------



## irpsit (14 Abr 2010 às 07:14)

Ainda não obtive resposta e já passou mais que uma semana.


----------



## mig500 (14 Abr 2010 às 10:40)

irpsit disse:


> Ainda não obtive resposta e já passou mais que uma semana.



é pena! 

Estive a ver na net e este fenómeno está a ser investigado 

Vejam o final do dia 12 de Abril
http://www3.nict.go.jp/y/y223/simulation/realtime/movie/2010/test_6.20100412.avi

não é muito acentuado mas parece outra...


----------



## irpsit (14 Abr 2010 às 20:02)

Não podes escrever aqui os links que viste?
Que pensam os investigadores acerca deste fenómeno?



mig500 disse:


> é pena!
> 
> Estive a ver na net e este fenómeno está a ser investigado
> 
> ...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Ago 2010 às 23:40)

Ultimamente tenho acompanhado o estado do magnetismo da Terra, e diariamente desde a 3-4 dias verificam-se algumas irregularidades, hoje agravou seriamente... (penso eu pelo que percebo disto...) em todos os parâmetros...
Deixo aqui as imagens...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

E o link tambem...
http://www2.nict.go.jp/y/y223/simulation/realtime/index.html


----------



## mig500 (31 Ago 2010 às 12:03)

Abstract
It is known that the highly conducting geomagnetic field flux tube and quasitrapped energetic particles provide strong electrodynamic coupling between magnetically conjugated regions in the ionosphere. Such a connection is likely to cause ionospheric disturbances before a pending earthquake not only over the epicentral zone but also in the opposite hemisphere. Data from the INTERCOSMOS-18 and ALOUETTE satellites were analyzed from this point of view. Earthquake precursors in magnetically-conjugated ionosphere regions were found in very low frequency (VLF) emission and F2-peak parameters.
F2-precursors appear some days before the earthquake, and manifest themselves as an Appleton-type anomaly if the epicenter of the future earthquake is situated near the magnetic equator. Estimation of the electric field magnitude necessary to generate the observed anomaly was made. It was shown that an electric field of less than one mV/m must be generated in the ionosphere.
VLF precursors appearance some hours before the earthquake is localized close to the magnetic shell corresponding to the future earthquake epicenter and have a belt-like structure (longitudealigned for more than some tens thousands kilometers) in both hemispheres. VLF precursors are followed by energetic particle (electrons energy W>40 keV) precipitation.

e este tb fala disso

http://tao.cgu.org.tw/pdf/v153p000.pdf


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Set 2010 às 09:06)

Alguem me sabe dizer se isto é normal???!!! (hoje as 08:00 UTC)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Porque este tipo de anomalia normalmente aparece depois de grandes sismos... mas desta vez não houve nenhum... pelo contrario, a regularidade sismica esta normal...


----------



## mig500 (16 Set 2010 às 22:24)

Gil

Não é normal. É uma anomalia igual aquelas que precedem grandes terramotos. Esperemos que não, mas deve haver um grande dentro de 2 ou 3 dias. Se houver é a confirmação desta teoria.

Abraço

EDIT: Estive a ver e é realmente uma grande anomalia. Dia 14 e 15 também houve algumas mas mais pequenas.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Set 2010 às 23:23)

mig500 disse:


> Gil
> 
> Não é normal. É uma anomalia igual aquelas que precedem grandes terramotos. Esperemos que não, mas deve haver um grande dentro de 2 ou 3 dias. Se houver é a confirmação desta teoria.
> 
> ...



Pois... Foi mesmo isso que eu pensei. Esperemos que não... mas a ver vamos se é. Ou sim para confirmar a teoria. Eu ultimamente tenho acompanhado a campo magnético só por descargo de consciência... E hoje deparei-me com esta anomalia. Que é demasiado grande para deixar passar despercebida.


----------



## mig500 (16 Set 2010 às 23:35)

Pois...esperemos que não! Estou curioso para ver o filme completo de hoje 

EDIT: Já vi algumas anomalias mas nenhuma tão grande como esta.

http://www3.nict.go.jp/y/y223/simulation/realtime/movie/2010/test_6.20100916.avi


----------



## mig500 (20 Set 2010 às 22:16)

A teoria não se comprovou


----------



## Hazores (20 Set 2010 às 23:32)

ocorreu um sismo estes dias no afeganistão superior a 6 (6,5 penso eu) não sei é se seria "suficiente" para alterar o campo magnético da terra.


----------



## irpsit (21 Set 2010 às 00:30)

Ora é curioso:

Temos as anomalias como esta a ocorrerem 1-2 dias antes dos sismos de Sumatra 2004, Chile 2010 e Samoa/Padang 2009, todos bastante destrutivos.

Desta vez, a anomalia ocorreu de novo e não houve nenhum sismo de dimensões consideráveis após 4 dias. É a excepção à regra.

Provavelmente haverá outras anomalias semelhantes sem proximidade temporal a grandes sismos.

*Gil Algarvio*, continua a monotorizar o campo magnético. Pode ser que um dia destes apanhes de novo uma anomalia antes de um grande sismo e isso fique registrado aqui no fórum.




Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Alguem me sabe dizer se isto é normal???!!! (hoje as 08:00 UTC)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Set 2010 às 19:16)

Pois parece que não temos a anomalia comprovada...

Coisa estranha... Eu vou vendo.. pode ser que volte a apanhar outra daqui a uns tempos. Obrigado a todos na mesma.


----------



## Zapiao (21 Set 2010 às 19:20)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Pois parece que não temos a anomalia comprovada...
> 
> Coisa estranha... Eu vou vendo.. pode ser que volte a apanhar outra daqui a uns tempos. Obrigado a todos na mesma.



Calma colega, pode variar o nº d dias até acontecer algum sismo


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2010 às 19:23)

Algum de vocês que gostam tanto desses gráficos consegue explicar aos outros o que eles significam e o que mostram ?


----------



## Zapiao (21 Set 2010 às 19:27)

vince disse:


> algum de vocês que gostam tanto desses gráficos consegue explicar aos outros o que eles significam e o que mostram ?



x2:d


----------



## Paulo H (21 Set 2010 às 21:25)

Sem dúvida que o estudo das anomalias magnéticas é interessante e intrigante. Por essa razão ainda é uma área científica que necessita ainda de mais dados, mais estudos. Este tópico surge no âmbito de uma possível correlação entre anomalias magnéticas e sismos. Aparentemente parece haver alguma correlação, mas há que compreender ainda algumas perguntas de criançande acontece, como e porque acontece.. Eu não sendo nenhum expert na matéria, diria que se há uma anomalia magnética, existe por consequência alguma causa-efeito de que resulta.. Trabalho! Ora, esse trabalho ou traduzido de outra forma, movimentação de placas, será que obriga a que haja um grande sismo no decorrer de uma grande anomalia magnética?? Penso que não.. Cada área da crosta terrestre é mais ou menos susceptível a sismos (tem mais ou menos falhas e características mais ou menos elásticas), e por isso oferece maior ou menor resistência ao atrito com o manto superior.

Sendo longe disso um expert nesta matéria, eu diria que: grande anomalia magnética significa trabalho nas camadas inferiores à crosta terrestre, que por sua vez se repercute em mais trabalho próximo da superfície da crosta, para mim é quase certo! Mas tal facto não implica necessariamente um grande sismo!

Para mim, uma grande anomalia magnética está correlacionada com a ocorrência de actividade sismica e não necessariamente com um grande sismo!

Imaginem o seguinte: seria expectavel dada a tentativa de demonstrar qualquer correlação que ocorresse um sismo de magnitude 7 passados 2 ou 3 dias, mas sabendo que um sismo de grau 7 é o mesmo que 10 sismos de grau 6 (escala logaritmica de base 10), não seria igualmente equivalente (em termos de trabalho) que 2 ou 3 dias depois em vez de um sismo de grau 7, ocorressem 10 de grau 6 ou até 100 de grau 5 a mais? 

Fica a opinião!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Set 2010 às 00:30)

Paulo H disse:


> Sem dúvida que o estudo das anomalias magnéticas é interessante e intrigante. Por essa razão ainda é uma área científica que necessita ainda de mais dados, mais estudos. Este tópico surge no âmbito de uma possível correlação entre anomalias  um sismo de grau 7, ocorressem 10 de grau 6 ou até 100 de grau 5 a mais?
> 
> Fica a opinião!



A opinião é aceitável e pode sim senhor ter toda a lógica, vendo as coisas pelo lado estatístico. Mas a diferença que relaciona a situação de anomalia com a de um grande sismo é que os grandes sismos (superiores a 7) ocorrem normalmente depois deste tipo de anomalias magnéticas. e Sismos de pequena intensidade ocorrem diariamente sem que haja qualquer anomalia magnética, e ocorrem mesmo em grande numero, vendo à escala mundial.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Set 2010 às 00:44)

..Ou talvez uma anomalia magnética associada a um sismo de grau 5 não seja suficientemente mensurável! Um sismo de grau 7 é equivalente em termos de energia libertada no mesmo espaço de tempo a 10 sismos de grau 6, que por sua vez equivalem a 100 sismos de grau 5, não é estatística é apenas uma escala logaritmica de base 10! Pergunto-me se nesse dia ou dias em que ocorreu essa anomalia magnética, se não ocorreram algures 2 ou 3 dias depois, para além da média normal diária, 10 sismos de grau 6 ou até 100 de grau 5?! Eu não fui ver, não posso confirmar.. Mas sim, sismos de grau 5 ocorrem todos os dias, e de grau 6 nalguns dias, mas 10 de grau 6 ou 100 de grau 5 a mais que a média?? Em termos de energia libertada significam o mesmo que encontrar um de grau 7!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Set 2010 às 00:54)

Vince disse:


> Algum de vocês que gostam tanto desses gráficos consegue explicar aos outros o que eles significam e o que mostram ?



Então estes graficos funcionam da seguinte maneira:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

O magnetismo terrestre esta directamente e quase unicamente relacionado com o Sol!! Tal como a lua influencia as marés exactamente pelo motivo do magnetismo de quando esta está entre a Terra e o Sol há marés vivas, quando esta na ordem Sol-Terra-Lua há mares mortas. 
A vento solar é o que mais influencia o magnetismo. Criando a Plasmasfera e o cinturão de radiação de Van Allen. Em que o Vento solar desvia-se da Terra como derivado ao atrito provocado pelo nosso planeta. Com isto cria como que uma corrente interna com características "circulares". Quando há uma anomalia estas características perdem-se... mas como isso eu já não sei explicar... ainda não consegui compreender essa parte do magnetismo
... =S


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Set 2010 às 01:04)

Paulo H disse:


> ..Ou talvez uma anomalia magnética associada a um sismo de grau 5 não seja suficientemente mensurável! Um sismo de grau 7 é equivalente em termos de energia libertada no mesmo espaço de tempo a 10 sismos de grau 6, que por sua vez equivalem a 100 sismos de grau 5, não é estatística é apenas uma escala logaritmica de base 10! Pergunto-me se nesse dia ou dias em que ocorreu essa anomalia magnética, se não ocorreram algures 2 ou 3 dias depois, para além da média normal diária, 10 sismos de grau 6 ou até 100 de grau 5?! Eu não fui ver, não posso confirmar.. Mas sim, sismos de grau 5 ocorrem todos os dias, e de grau 6 nalguns dias, mas 10 de grau 6 ou 100 de grau 5 a mais que a média?? Em termos de energia libertada significam o mesmo que encontrar um de grau 7!



Não ocorreram certamente, eu recebo notificação por e-mail do USGS de todos os sismos superiores a 5. Deixo tambem aqui a tabela com os sismos ocorridos dessa magnitude:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Paulo H (26 Set 2010 às 04:24)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Então estes graficos funcionam da seguinte maneira:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não é muito difícil explicar o magnetismo terrestre, o que actualmente ainda é difícil de explicar é como este ainda se mantém! A melhor teoria é a do geodínamo, que tenta descrever como um núcleo de ferro líquido em rotação gera corrente eléctrica e por consequência campo magnético. O mecanismo é bem mais complexo e envolve a força de coriolis, movimento de convecção/trocas de calor latente,existência de elementos radioactivos (potássio, urânio e torio) que explicam como pode o núcleo manter-se líquido desde a proto-terra até ao presente.

O campo magnético terrestre é influenciado pelo campo magnético solar, mas também por todos os restantes campos magnéticos que na verdade se extendem até ao infinito (júpiter, outros planetas e estrelas).

A Terra tem campo magnético, o Sol também, mas a lua não tem (o seu núcleo não funciona, é frio)! O campo magnético diminui com a distância, pelo que podemos dizer que embora sejamos afectados pelo campo magnético solar, o nosso é mais forte dada a distância a que se encontra o sol, e ainda bem para todos os seres vivos!


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2010 às 13:34)

As imagens em questão são de um simulador gráfico da nossa Magnetosfera usando dados de um satélite chamado ACE (Advanced Composition Explorer) e muitas vejo aqui falar de anomalias que não são nada de anormal, e por qualquer estranha razão que me ultrapassa muita gente vai logo associar a cataclismos como sismos. Alguns textos mais explicativos que encontrei nalguns fóruns, de pessoas que percebem um mínimo do assunto a tentam esclarecer precisamente pessoas que tem essa estranha atracção para o abismo, pois o que vemos é na maioria das vezes actividade normalíssima da nossa magnetosfera a reagir e a proteger-nos da actividade solar. A finalidade desta ferramenta é seguir o sol e os problemas que esse nos pode trazer, e pode trazer alguns, e não problemas do interior da Terra.
Se alguem quer desenvolver uma teoria da actividade solar e sismos, olhar rotineiramente para esta ferramenta não será certamente a forma mais adequada, é melhor recorrer a dados quer de actividade solar quer de sismos e relaciona-los, já muitos o fizeram, é só procurar no google. Se se derem ao trabalho de lerem uns quantos veêm que eles até chegam a ser contraditórios entre si, é uma matéria complexa conseguir isolar por exemplo a influência solar dos outros factores que são importantíssimos num sismo.



> It provides data from the ACE satellite and pretty pictures of a computer simulation which calculates the effects of the data on our magnetosphere. Unfortunately, it provides very little indication of what any of it means.
> 
> It's helpful to look at the actual data used for the simulation. The pressure on the magnetosphere is a function of two things; the speed of the solar wind and the density of the solar wind. These factors can be seen on the graphs below the pressure representation. Right now the speed of the wind is quite low (~350kps), indicating low energy levels. The density, the number of particles in the wind, is reasonably high. Notice that the speed is quite steady but the density fluctuates quite a bit. Those fluctuations are what is causing the simulator to show fluctuations in pressure. Imagine it like someone gently throwing handfuls of sand at a balloon. A small handful of sand doesn't do much to the balloon but a large handful, thrown at the same speed will have a larger effect.
> 
> ...






> There is another part of the simulation which catches a lot of attention, the magnetic field representation. The red and blue lines represent magnetic lines of force found within the Earth's magnetic field. To get an idea of the scale we are looking at, the loops on the left, the sunward side, are reaching out to a distance of about 50,000 miles from Earth's surface.
> 
> The solar wind carries with it its own magnetic field (the Interplanetary Magnetic Field), left over from when it left the surface of the Sun. When the IMF encounters the Earth's field some complex interactions take place. Close to the Earth, where the Earth's field is stronger, the IMF is not strong enough to have much influence and the Earth's field maintains is toroidal shape. Farther out the IMF dominates, dragging, stretching, and twisting the weaker field of the Earth.
> 
> ...






> I have to start with a disclaimer. The interactions of the solar wind and the magnetosphere are very complex. I don't have the tools for a full understanding but I do have a grasp of the fundamentals.
> 
> For some reason the 17:37 simulator run doesn't show in the archive but the one from 17:28 is pretty close to the same situation. At that time there was a bump up in solar wind density that accounts for the increase in pressure. You can see in successive runs that as the density again decreases, so does the pressure. Notice also that the velocity has been showing a slow but steady decline. I would expect that we might see a couple more brief bumps over the next day or so due to the sporadic flares we've been seen during the decline of activity of our Group (which seems to have woken up a bit in the past few hours).
> 
> ...


----------



## Paulo H (26 Set 2010 às 16:05)

Está correcto, Vince. Existem perturbações na magnétosfera e que são resultado da interação do nosso campo magnético terrestre com o vento solar. E não é isso que induz maior ou menor probabilidade de ocorrer sismos! Eu falava de anomalias no interior do planeta, não fora. Do meu ponto de vista, a dinâmica do interior do planeta pode alterar localmente a orientação e força do campo magnético e até do valor da gravidade, pelo que me referia a esse facto como repercussor da ocorrência de sismos, não falava de efeitos do vento solar!

Eu não acho possível que uma tempestade solar provoque directa ou indirectamente quaisquer sismos no nosso planeta, isso é irreal. O que provoca as marés é a energia gravitica que a terra rouba à lua e como resultado, a lua afasta-se 3.5cm/ano e a terra atrasa a duração do dia. A força gravitica é de todas a mais fraca (força fraca), a magnética é bilhões de vezes mais forte mas não provoca sismos!


----------



## mig500 (27 Out 2010 às 19:36)

Houve uma inversão antes do sismo da Indonésia.  Gostava de ver o filme do dia 24 de Outubro mas não está lá http://www2.nict.go.jp/y/y223/simulation/realtime/movie.html

E esta previsão? Na mouche!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (28 Mai 2011 às 19:56)

Hoje andamos com o campo magnético bem mais dinâmico do que é normal...


----------



## Danilo2012 (4 Jun 2011 às 04:10)

eu estava vendo nesses graficos  e no dia 10 de março ouve uma pertubaçao consideravel na magnetosfera  talvez tenha sido causada pela explosao solar de classe x que ocorreu no começo de março


----------

